# Portatil Packbell mx52 no enciende y el cargador parpadea



## erhuse (May 10, 2014)

hola tengo un portátil packbell mx52 que lo apague y luego ya no encendió mas, al conectar el cargador la luz del mismo parpadea y no arranca ni con batería ni sin ella.
el cargador funciona en otro portátil y da 19.7v con el tester.
e probado 3 cargadores mas con el mismo resultado luz parpadea.
lo e desmontado para ver si el conector esta mal pero parece todo estar bien, adjunto fotos
parte delantera





trasera




e localizado el positivo y negativo




si mido voltaje en esos dos puntos me da 1.2v como mucho, e probado a conectar directamente el cargador a esos dos puntos pero la luz parpadea igual.
deduzco entonces que sera algun capacitador.
esto es lo que hay a la vista




e cambiado el rodeado en azul creyendo que era el capacitador pero sigue igual, el rodeado en amarillo creo que es un fusible no? o es el capacitador?
este me da continuidad por eso creo que es un fusible, si es el capacitador supongo que ese sera el problema.
si no que capacitador es?
gracias de antemano ...


----------



## tiago (May 11, 2014)

La foto no permite distinguir el componente que mencionas.
Tienes cortocircuito en alguna alimentación secundaria, por lo visto. Mide resistencia en los condensadores cerámicos
grandes y en los electrolíticos de alumnio., pon el tester en modo "pito", no deberá pitar en ningún caso.
Quita el procesador para las pruebas.
Mide de las bobinas de salida a masa, pincha bien que ván barnizadas, tampoco te tiene que pitar en ninguna.

Mira que placa lleva, hay muchas opciones que monte alguna de éstas dos.

Saludos.


----------



## erhuse (May 14, 2014)

hola muchas gracias por contestar te subo las imagenes mejor.
esta es la parte delantera



me dan continuidad los marcados en rojo, el pequeño lo e quitado y sigue dando continuidad aun sin estando puesto, lo e probado quitado y carga y descarga.
el grande que pone dale creo que es un fusible no?
esta es la parte de detras



los dos marcados en rojo me dan continuidad el grande de la izquierda es el que digo que es un fusible o no? y el pequeño de la derecha da continuidad pero ya no lo e querido quitar hasta que me digas algo, no quiero desoldar media placa.
el + y los - son los puntos positivos y negativos.
creo que es el pequeño de la derecha el que tengo que cambiar verdad? por que es justo encima del pequeño que me da continuidad aun sin el componente.
sobre la placa es una asus, luego te digo modelo que no la tengo delante

muchas gracias


----------



## tiago (May 14, 2014)

*No quites nada mas ...!!!*
Los componentes negros, una resistencia de 0'15 Ohm y un supresor (El otro negro que no pone nada), es normal que te dén continuidad, tienen que darte continuidad.
Los otros no.
Has medido con el procesador quitado?.

Entre el + y el - del conector de alimentación te da continuidad ..?
Mide los condensadores que te he señalado en circulos rojos a ver que te dice.
Toca el Maxim con la yema del dedo a ver si calienta.

Saludos.


----------



## erhuse (May 14, 2014)

Hola no hay continuidad entre positivo y negativo
Los dos condensadores que me marcas no dan continuidad y cargan y descargan bien.
El Max no se calienta a penas.
La placa es una Asus t12m Main board rev 2.1


----------



## tiago (May 14, 2014)

Mide en Ohm de la resistencia negra que pone "DALE" a masa (Cualquier pad de cobre de esos con agujero para tornillo)
Es dificil sin tener la placa delante. No tengo el esquema de la 2.1, las Asus me resultan un poco complicadas (Fobia).

Saludos


----------



## erhuse (May 15, 2014)

hola te agradezco mucho la auyuda y se que es complicado sin tener la placa delante.
de el componente DALE a los puntos que me indoicas me da 0.
por lo que deduzco el problema tiene que estar en la parte superior verdad?
e encontrado el esquema de la version 1.1 te serviria?


----------



## tiago (May 15, 2014)

Hola *erhuse*.
Al decir que te dá "0" me quieres decir que no hay conducción ..? O que te dá cero Ohmios y por tanto está en corto..?
También tengo el esquema de la versión 1.1, pero no creo que coincidan.
¿Que parpadea la luz del cargador o la de power del portátil? ... Es que tengo algo de dislexia severa *in crescendo.*

Saludos.


----------



## erhuse (May 15, 2014)

jejeje la del cargador, me da 0hms yo pongo el tester aqui



y me da 0.00
segun e estado viendo el trozo que nos interesa si es igual de la rev 1.1 a la rev 2.1 

en este hilo italiano a uno le pasa algo parecido
http://www.faidatepc.it/kunena/sche...d-bell-alp-ajax-d-non-si-accende?limitstart=0

ese mosfet es el que sospecho desde el pricipio ya que no da continuidad de uno a otro
lo que mi diodo esta bien.


----------



## tiago (May 15, 2014)

erhuse dijo:


> jejeje la del cargador, me da 0hms yo pongo el tester aqui
> http://nsae01.casimages.net/img/2014/05/15/140515044649814256.jpg
> y me da 0.00
> segun e estado viendo el trozo que nos interesa si es igual de la rev 1.1 a la rev 2.1
> ...



Es un diodo supresor. Raro que sea tan pequeño. Es mucho mas rápido que un zener, la entrada está protegida por varios tipos de supresor, y éste también protege contra inversiones de polaridad. Quítalo con cuidado de no romperlo o levanta uno de los pines, y comprueba si está en cortocircuito, cuidado que te lo cargas a la mínima. Mídelo con el tester en posición de diodos y dime que marca el tester en una y en otra polarización.

Saludos.


----------



## erhuse (May 15, 2014)

hola me da un poco de reparo quitar ese diodo por que en las placas y cosa que tengo no veo ninguno igual y si lo rompo entonces si que no lo arreglo, lo e medido puesto en la placa y me da los mismo valores que otro que hay igual al otro lado de la placa, si me lo cargo se puede conseguir? pone B4.
Pero dudo que este jodido ya que el italiano le peto y cuando cambio el integrado ya le encendía sin el diodo, o eso e entendido yo con la *Término demasiado vulgar* de traductor de google 
por eso no creo que sea el diodo,el diodo lo que hace es filtrar y estabilizar la corriente en un solo sentido no?si lo ponteo lo anularía no? y deberia arrancar verdad? o estoy diciendo una tontería.

por lo referente al DALE es normal que de 0.00? luego midiendo mas veces con luz en la placa me daba valores arriba y abajo pero no paraba, esto ocurría si la masa la ponía en un tornillo del procesador donde engancha el ventilador me daba de 1.300 a 0 pero no paraba.
podría no arrancar por culpa de esta resistencia?si es así que podría probar para descartar la?
siento molestarte tanto.
muchas gracias


----------



## tiago (May 16, 2014)

De la DALE a masa no debe de haber un valor bajo, ya que en la DALE están presentes los 19 V de alimentación.
El diodo, está en antiparalelo con la entrada, de forma que si se estropea, la entrada queda en cortocircuito. ESE diodo, te debe dar resistencia muy alta al medirlo, y cambiando las puntas de lugar, te debe dar unos 0'140, ó 0'150 V. Recuerda que hay que medir con el tester en la posición de diodos, y no en Ohmios.
A veces no se carbonizan, solamente se cortocircuitan. Si mides y no te dá corto, puedes estar tranquilo de que no es  el culpable
Debes medir todos los condensadores cerámicos como los que te he rodeado con un circulo rojo, a ver si el tester pita en alguno o en varios.
Los que debes medir son los mas gordos, como los de la foto, los chiquitines, de momento, no.
También ésta prueba hay que hacerla entre Drain y Source de los Mosfet. Es un prueba a grosso modo para ver si existe un corto en las alimentaciones.
Recuerda, el procesador quitado o tendrás falsas alarmas.

Saludos.


----------



## erhuse (May 16, 2014)

Hola*,* buenas tardes*, h*e quitado el diodo b4 y da por un lado .160 y en el otro no se mueve*,* se queda en 1

Ahora te envió una foto con todo lo que da continuidad


----------



## erhuse (May 17, 2014)

hola mira los puntos rodeados en rojo son lo que me da continuidad






y esta de la parte de atras




e mirado por foros de todos los idiomas pero no encuentro nada parecido, aparte de lo del italiano, ni encuentro los esquemas de esta placa

de los dos mosfet midiendo entre su pastas el segundo me da continuidad en todas, esta en corto verdad?



este


----------



## tiago (May 18, 2014)

Puede que el mosfet esté en corto, o puede que esté en corto uno de los condensadores asociados a él.
Ahora lu único que puedes hacer es ir comprobando componente por componente de los que están en corto.
Los condensadores mas pequeños no creo que sean, los que están filtrando ésa línea de alimentación podrían ser.
Levanta el mosfet y mídelo. 
Con levantar el lado de las patillas 1 -4 es suficiente.
Vuelve a soldar lo que quites.
Saludos


----------



## erhuse (May 18, 2014)

Hola le e quitado el tcp8107 y esta en corto.
Ahora el cargador ya no parpadea sin el componente,voy a pidorlo por qué el lo que tengo no veo ninguno igual ni equivalente.
Eso si no arranca pero creo que es normal no al faltarle el componente verdad?
Ahora si me da los 19v en la entrada
Gracias cuando lo cambie ya comentare si ya funciona bien.


----------



## tiago (May 18, 2014)

No arranca porque no hay paso de corriente al faltar el mosfet.
Esa pareja de mosfet soporta toda la corriente que exige el equipo, así que no le pongas el primero que encuentres.
Hay quien tiene la mala costumbre de puentear éste paso.
Fijate la posición a la hora de soldarlo (Con el puntito del mismo lado que estaba originalmente). Consigue uno igual aunque te suponga algo mas de paciencia.
Seguro que arranca.

Saludos.


----------



## erhuse (May 18, 2014)

muchas gracias ya tengo localizado el mismo, voy a pedirlo a ver si a final de semana hay suerte y lo tengo a qui ya.
muchas gracias de verdad estoy aprendiendo un montón con esta reparación y tus consejos.
un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## erhuse (Jun 10, 2014)

hola buenas tardes, hoy por fin me a llegado la pieza, las pedí en china por que en UK me salían a 12e cada uno y en china 10piezas 6e, pero claro han tardado una eternidad.
La cosa es que cuando lo montas y le conecto el cargador se funde, lo e probado dos veces y se an fundido los dos, menos mal que pedi 10.
que los funde? el diodo que quite?pero este estaba bien.


----------



## tiago (Jun 10, 2014)

¿Se funden los dos mosfet? ... ¿Se queman?. Es bastante extraño.
¿Los has colocado bien, en su posición correcta ..?

Antes de poner nuevos, comprueba que en la placa no haya cortos donde antes los había, y verifica los mosfet antes de colocarlos.

Saludos.


----------



## erhuse (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola, los dos me refiero que lo he cambiado dos veces el mismo, y se han fundido, he comprobado todo de nuevo y esta igual.
puede ser el otro mosfet? que este *[Término demasiado vulgar]* y rompa este?


----------



## erhuse (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola pido disculpas por a ver puesto una palabra malsonante, pero es la costumbre.
e vuelto a comprobar todo y parece estar todo bien.
Los mosfet los compruebo antes de ponerlos, pero es colocarlo y darle corriente y ya entra en corto
e quitado el mosfet que esta bien, para asegurarme de que no falla.
luego e puesto el que se funde y con uno solo no parpadea el cargador y llegan la corriente, pero al estar los dos el segundo entra en corto, entrar en corto es a lo que me refiero con que se quema.
asi que ya e roto 3.
creo que este pc no lo arreglo en la vida.
al italiano también se le quemaba y fue cambiar el diodo y ya dejo de quemarlo, pero no encuentro ningún componente igual en ninguna otras placas


----------



## tiago (Jun 10, 2014)

Tienes un corto a la salida de los mosfet, entre el punto que están unidos los dos y masa. Búscalo.
No debe estar lejos.

Saludos.


----------



## ElectronicoX (Jul 21, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Se funden los dos mosfet? ... ¿Se queman?. Es bastante extraño.
> ¿Los has colocado bien, en su posición correcta ..?
> 
> Antes de poner nuevos, comprueba que en la placa no haya cortos donde antes los había, y verifica los mosfet antes de colocarlos.
> ...


----------



## tiago (Jul 21, 2015)

ElectronicoX dijo:


> Recuerda que los mosfet se deben descargar antes de colocarlos y antes de encender el pc, esto elimina estática, son muy delicados, saludos , sigo el hilo, estoy trabajando en un equipo con el mismo problema pero diferente marca.



¿Que problema concretamente? ... ¿Que equipo?

Saludos.


----------



## ElectronicoX (Jul 21, 2015)

Lenovo todo en uno de la serie c200, tienen el mismo problema el cargador queda intermitente y se baja la intensidad del led indicador, descartados todos los componentes me queda la placa en corto hoy lo inicie asi que vou a empezar a verificar componentes.


----------



## tiago (Jul 22, 2015)

Tienes el corto nada mas entrar la tensión, puede que en VIN o en la línea +B.
No es demasiado complicado. Comprueba todos los HI mosfet de los conversores, diodo de entrada, si no hay nada evidente y si tienes una fuente de salida ajustable puedes inyectar voltaje a la línea en corto (Comienza con 1'2 - 3Volt y limita a unos 2 Amperes). Algo tomará temperatura, cambia ese algo. ¿Lo has hecho antes?

Te dejo el esquema que creo que es.

Saludos.


----------



## ElectronicoX (Jul 22, 2015)

Muchas gracias por tu colaboración, el esquema que me envías es de un portátil verdad? es muy similar la referencia pero este equipo es un todo en uno, C200 Lenovo, Las verificaciones que he hecho son muy empíricas sin ayuda de manuales,  si ayudaría mucho el diagrama, esta interesante lo de inyectar voltaje pero no es peligroso ocasionar daño grave?, y de hacerlo lo  inyectaría en que etapa?.  Te cuento que encontré dos condensadores que me están marcando continuidad tendré que desmontarlos para verificar si  están en corto o es la linea que esta en corto. de nuevo muchas gracias por la ayuda- Voy a tomar imágenes para enviar.


----------



## tiago (Jul 22, 2015)

Hola  @ElectronicoX

Si, creo que te he mandado un portatil con la referencia C200 que coincide con la referencia del tuyo, sorry.

Como la luz del alimentador parpadea, se puede deducir que el corto lo tienes en la línea principal de 19 Volt.
Ahora hay que ver si lo tienes en el punto AC IN, que es donde está conectado el positivo del cargador a placa y el diodo de protección, o en la línea VB+ que es la misma, pero despues de pasar por el/los mosfet de corte, que son los primeros en "Autorizar" el paso de corriente a la alimentación principal de la placa.

Si el corto lo tienes en AC IN es sencillo, diodo de protección casi seguro, aunque también puede ser battery charger, si lo tienes en VB+ lo mas probable es que se trate de condensadores cerámicos, pero tendrás muchísima cantidad de ellos implicados.

Para inyectar voltaje, retira el alimentador y busca la línea principal de 19 volt (Irá a la Source de todos los Hi mosfet de las fuentes secundarias). Una vez ahí suelda un cable a ésta línea de corriente e inyéctale 1 ó 1´2 Volt a ver que consumo te dá.
Se trata de ir subiendo o bajando éste voltaje hasta conseguir que el  componente en cortocircuito disipe unos 2'5 ó 3 Watios, suficientes para que tome temperatura y ser detectado con la palma de la mano o dedos al pasarlos sobre la placa, a veces es dificil ya que pueden ser pequeños y disiparse muy rápido el calor.
Despójate de anillos y pulseras de metal o puedes provocar mas cortos.

Ésta técnica es rudimentaria pero asombrosamente eficaz, no hay peligro, comienza con 1 volt y vé subiendo. Cuando un componente entra en corto, ofrece algunos ohmios de resistencia, y es con eso con lo que vamos a jugar.

Saludos.


----------



## ElectronicoX (Jul 22, 2015)

Buenas tardes, no he avanzado mucho, es complicado seguir el impreso por el + de la alimentación pasa por tres fusibles, PF1,PFB4, luego por PFB1 pasa al PQ37 y la salida va a pc38 y pc39 están conectados a tierra al pad 3, luego estos 2 condensadores me marcan continuidad, ambos van a tierra por los dos lados luego es  normal que de continuidad? verdad, quisiera preguntarte que indica la nomenclatura P antes del F que indica fusible, y que indica   LA   B después del F es decir el PFB1, ?? Ahora como identifico las etapas, de la alimentación por nomenclatura, quiero llegar al diodo para desconectarlo y probar si continua el corto o ahi esta el problema. Disculpa pero como te dije antes hasta ahora estoy incursionando en las tarjetas madre. de antemano gracias

mirala mejor


----------



## tiago (Jul 23, 2015)

No encuentro esquema, hay que encontrarlo. Mirando las fotos a poco vamos a llegar.

Ahí tienes PQ 37, en sus patillas 1, 2, y 3 tienes la tensión AC_IN que a través del fusible llega al transistor. Arriba del fusible tienes un divisor resistivo conformado por ese par de resistencias que se vén, de su punto medio se toma la referencia AC_PRESENT que se envía al battery charger para informarle que el cargador ha sido conectado. AC_IN te tiene que dar 19 Volt con referencia a masa, mídelo.

En las patillas 5, 6, 7 y 8 tienes la tensión VB+ que también debe de ser de 19 volt. Mide en ese punto a ver que voltaje te dá.
Si vés que no tienes voltaje o éste es intermitente, desconecta el cargador y mide en ohmios desde ese mismo punto y masa.

Saludos.


----------

